# Kubota L3400



## slice (Feb 3, 2008)

First-time poster and just got my first tractor. Bought a small ranch and I had to get my first tractor to maintain the property. I have a quarter-mile long dirt driveway (decomposed granite) that has suffered from neglect with the latest rains in SoCal. My L3400 came with a 60" box scraper and bucket. I added a log splitter and a chain harrow. After delivery last week, I removed the scraper and put on the chain harrow to groom the areas I had previously worked with the box scraper. When I went to put the box scraper back on, I had some trouble getting the 3-point attachments lined up and in doing so, I messed with the non-hydraulic arm (left arm) without appreciating the end-result this could have on the dynamics. Now the box is tilted front to back such that I can't get the front blade to contact the ground, yet alone the rippers. I have the central pin on the number-2 hole. And I have a tilt hydraulic kit on the right arm. What did I do wrong here? (my box scraper did not come with a user manual)


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Welcome to Tractorforum!!! Could you post some pictures, I am unsure of what you are saying with the hydraulic end of things. 

On the other hand, I hope you are very impressed with your machine and realize there is a whole new world of opportunities out there just waiting to be dug up:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm 



Keep your stick on the ice


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Sounds like putting the top link in the lower hole ( more travel-less leverage ) and/or shortening the top link adjustment might do the trick. The left arm should level it left to right.


----------



## slice (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks guys,

I will get a picture in the near future. As for the three-point attachment, I'll do my best to tweak it into play. I'll call the salesman this Monday as well.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Does your top link extend like this one? I would look into getting a imatch or something similar from tsc if you still have this problem.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Heres another one, notice all the green paint!!!!!!!


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

and a picture of the imatch. the thing in the middle is just a 6ft blade that is attached at the moment, but in the summer I take off all the attachments before I put the tractor away, so being able to quick-connect really helps. Right now there is snow on the ground, so I can't get to where I keep the blade very easily, and I don't think I need to use the mower or the plow at the moment.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

and the last one


----------



## slice (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Simpleprestige _
> *Heres another one, notice all the green paint!!!!!!! *


The above quoted reply contains the image that is pretty much what my top link looks like. I have tried the top hole and the middle, not the bottom one yet, which I am going to give a go today. 

Thanks Simpleprestige


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Can you twist the link to lengthen or shorten it. The holes are for leverage depending on the type of work you are doing, kindof like a 3 range hydro.

Top= light duty work, mowing etc.

Middle= medium duty work, box bladeing, grading etc.

Bottom= Heavy duty work, plowing, chiseling, anything strenuous.


Thats what it says in my manual


----------



## slice (Feb 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Simpleprestige _
> *Can you twist the link to lengthen or shorten it. The holes are for leverage depending on the type of work you are doing, kindof like a 3 range hydro.
> 
> Top= light duty work, mowing etc.
> ...


That is my understanding as well. The thing I don't get is the first time I had the box attached, I believe the top hold was being used and everything was working fine. Some how when I reattached the box without the salesman, I changed something causing my problem with the fore and back tilt. I'll let you know when I figure it out today.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

I am still quite at a loss as to what you are getting at. Do you think you could post some pictures and maybe I would understand a little better (I'm one of those people who isn't very good at understanding by way of words).

Does your box blade attach directly to the holes, or is there a link that came with the tractor seperate from the blade. THAT is what should be able to adjust.

To post pics, just upload into the little box at the bottom of the reply area right above the submit button.


----------



## slice (Feb 3, 2008)

I feel kind of foolish. But I am a novice, so I figure it goes with the territory. Turns out the problem was I neglected recognize the control lever which adjusts the level of the box scraper. It works very well now that I'm using this lever. I love this tractor. I have only 12 hours on it, but I'm getting the hang of it quickly.

Thanks for everyone's feedback.


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad you now have a tractor and a box blade you can use. I'm sure you'll find many more uses for this valuable tractor. I'm kind of surprised that one of the moderators didn't chip in on this post, they are usually the first to reply.:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------

